# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  counter-μετρηση παλμων

## nio-4-

Γεια σας,

  Θα ηθελα να εμβαθυνω σε ενα κυκλωμα που με απασχολει.  Εκανα θεμα στην κατηγορια "Γενικα ηλεκτρονικα" ελυσα καποια βασικα  προβληματα απο το κυκλωμα και τωρα μπηκα στην καρδια της πλακετας στην  οποία υπαρχει το προβλημα. Το λεω αυτο γιατι αντεγραψα μια πλακετα και  την συνεχεια της σε δευτερη η οποία αποτελειται απο επεξεργασια παλμων  και τροφοδοτικο (η δευτερη πλακετα). Ολα εγιναν χωρις προβληματισμους το  μονο προβλημα ηταν σε ενα *flip-flop F 4013* για το οποίο δεν  μπορεσα να βρω datasheet (ειναι πολυ παλιο) με καποιους τροπους μεσω  αλλων παρομοιων datasheet εκανα την αποτυπωση σε σχεδιο και εβαλα το *flip flop CD 4013* . 
     Αλλα παρατήρησα στην νεα πλακετα - αντιγραφη των δυο οτι, το LM339  παραγει στην εξοδο pin14 αρνητικους παλμους ταξεως 80mv/5us. Με βαση  αυτο θα ηθελα:

1) ειναι λογικές-αποδεκτές τιμες εξοδου απο τον  LM339? (test point 1 εχω παλμους απο 0v-[-9v] το ρυθμιζω εκει που πρεπει  και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εκει.)

2) ειναι σωστα σχεδιασμενο το  κυκλωμα? (D-filp-flop CD 4013)?? Διότι, οταν στελνω γεφυρωνοντας την  εξοδο του LM339 pin14 στην εξοδο της NAND αραια και που παιρνω παλμους.

  2α) τι μπορώ να κανω για να μετρήσω αυτους τους παλμους? οποιαδηποτε ιδεα η οποία θα  μπορουσε να παρει αυτους τους παλμους και να τους βαλει σε πορτα  μικροελεγκτη ειναι ευπροσδεκτο 


διαβασα και αυτο το θεμα

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78410

   Ελπιζω να ειναι στην σωστη κατηγορια το θεμα αυτο αν οχι παρακλαω να το τοποθετησετε στη σωστη κατηγορια.

Επισυναπτω και το σχεδιο του κυκλωματος που εκανα.


win_comp_circuit.pdf

επισης υπαρχει και το κυκλωμα αυτο με τον 54C74 θεωρητικα γιατι στην πλακετα εχει το παραπανω σχεδιο.

PDR56-probe-schematic.jpg

----------

